# heat seal polyester labels



## navyblue (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Looking for heat seal polyester plain label rolls for TT printing.

Any supplier?

A sample to try is a must.

The material is similar to the attached net photo.


----------



## blaskat (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you ever have any luck with this?
We're looking for the same stuff!
Thanks



navyblue said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for heat seal polyester plain label rolls for TT printing.
> 
> ...


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

one of the vendors on this forum might have what you need. check out
Heat Transfer Labels | Clothing Label, iron-on label, tagless tags

hope it helps you out.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

You can check out my signature too, probably can get you some idea







alternatively Google printed labels for company!

www.wovenlabel.com.hk


----------

